# honey as an antibiotic



## alpha6

Stick with the honey and stop taking your son to those quacks. :lookout:


----------



## samak

Give him more honey. 
This article talks about buckwheat honey, but any honey is good, doesn't have to be buckwheat. 
http://www.themanyusesofhoney.com/Buckwheat-Honey.html

The article says "This particular type of honey is slowly gaining the confidence of doctors around the world." 

Why is it "slowly" gaining, whats taking them so long?

Once I sold an 8 ounce jar of honey and the guy who bought it found a seat nearby, sat down, and drank the entire jar (minus probably an ounce that was stuck to the sides) within a few minutes.


----------



## alpha6

Because the pharmaceutical business is a multi-billion dollar business that pumps mega bucks into promotions, payments, kickbacks and "seminars" to places like Hawaii for doctors to push their products. They are not going to give that up just because something actually works. :no:


----------



## power napper

Honey can sometimes be a blessing.
My brother has an ulcerated gangrenous sore on his leg that was caused by a scrape from a car door--looks nasty so he went to dr office and was put on Cipro, after that he was put on another expensive antibiotic.
The dr told him do not use any internet or home remedies on this wound.
After a month or more I gave him a jar of Knotweed honey and told him to try it to see if it helps. It definately did help and now there is fresh skin under where the scab fell off.


----------



## Brent Bean

The Egyptians knew it, the Romans knew it, the Chinese know it. I personally have a few stories of people that bought my honey and had miraculous results for similar issues. Cow pollinater, eat the honey about an hour before you go to bed and have the benefit of sleeping better as well. I can personally vouch for this.


----------



## John Smith

*Healing Australian Burns*

I had an experience similar when my infant came home from hospital with Staph. Several of us in the household got it too. We cleaned it up with propolis, and to my knowledge, that girl (now 30 years+) has never had proprietary anti-biotics. If she has, it was well and truly after she left home and had her own life to live.

The medical men in the system are the very people I want to see in the event of an emergency…………… not until then either, please!

Below is a cut and paste from my latest rant as posted at several groups.
___________________________________________________________________

Now that disaster is on the minds and lips of half the world’s population and great
outpourings of sympathy are flowing towards the victims of the Victorian (Australia) Bush Fires, please allow me the liberty to highlight a most poignant feature of my day which I feel is far more urgent than the arguments we are and will be having about who and what caused these disasters.

In a recent issue of the National Geographic (June2008?) I see an add for a “new” product being marketed incorporating the Manuka Honey into a surgical bandage type pad. The Honey Revolution as it impinges on our medical culture is happening, but oh so slowly. 

It angers me much to realize just how much pain and suffering will occur there in Victoria (State in Australia) over the coming days, months and years as a direct result of our culture NOT using honey to treat the burns of surviving victims. Ironically, one of the fires threatened a township wherein is one of Australia’s premier honey shops, and their factory is nearby, so the help they need is so close at hand, as many tons of honey are likely to be there. And yet it is still so far away!

I use that term “The Honey Revolution” with joy, after having read the book by the same name, authored by Dr. Ron Fessenden and Mike McInnes. This book doesn’t exactly treat on honey as used for burns, but it certainly will cause a revolution and bring honey to the attention of thinking people everywhere. It is also a great joy to see such information supplied by people in esteemed positions. However, the information in the book on how to maximize the healing and restorative functions that take place while we sleep is still critical to all healing. The book, only released just prior to Christmas, is available from: 
www.worldclassemprise.com

Most of the people who are not completely sold on honey as a burn dressing are those who have never tried it. And if you ask around (yes, even amongst beekeepers) you will discover that most of us in Westernized Societies have never tried it. I for one, swear by it. Right from Sunburn on through the degrees, although, thankfully, I have never been seriously burned.

One wouldn’t want to be burned, either. It must be the most terrifying way to be injured. I gave a jar of propolis cream (a product of the honeybee) to a man who still had scarring that had again turned into ulceration 30 or so years (and numerous operations) after his having been seriously burned. Surgery was again recommended and he was waiting for his turn in the queue. A few months later when I saw him again he said to me, “It worked!” 
Somewhat taken aback after having forgotten what our last encounter had focused on, I replied with, “What worked?”

“That black stuff you gave me. It cleaned up the ulcer and softened the scar tissue. …………….. and I am still waiting for the surgery to be scheduled. I haven’t cancelled it yet, because I just want to see how long it will take them to ring me.”

This man is very reticent about his injury as it appears his memories of pain are best left to fade away from his mind. How much of his suffering could have been diminished had he have had access, at least in the privacy of his own mind, to the curative powers of honey and all the products of the bee hive?

There is no shortage of modern, scientific evidence to support honey in this usage. Following is a link to a very important book, containing (amongst other subjects) information on how honey works in the treatment of burns. Our mainstream society chooses to ignore this information. Ignore it to your own peril. Embrace it if you want to be prepared against the possibility of being burned, being sick or being prematurely old. It may be quite a long while yet before your Sunday School teacher tells you about it, or it gets written up in your alma mater’s yearbook. It appears to me that most of what these brilliant scientists (the Root-Bernsteins) have presented in other works is being ignored as well. It is probably true that they are far too intelligent to be in close communication with the masses, but the greatest level of “IGNORE” is happening amongst our leaders and those in positions of authority.

http://www.amazon.com/Honey-Maggots-Other-Medical-Marvels/dp/0395924928

It has taken the collective passivity of millions of people (and perhaps hundreds of years) to let honey slip from our attention in favour of more ‘profitable’ chemical substitutes. We are victims of our own laziness and love of instant gratification. Without a return in principle towards personal responsibility and the disciplines of our forebears the misery suffered by the masses will only continue to increase. 

“Consensus” has failed us, and will continue to fail us. “The System” will do its best, but if we want better health, better healing and a better life for ourselves than just ‘The Average’ we will have to accept the responsibility to educate ourselves and to find our own solutions. 

I for one (again!) am very tired of keeping my silence about such matters. If our Society is enjoying their pain and suffering, then let them suffer, but for the few who might step up out of the mire of helplessness, a little reminder of how to do it is worthwhile. The World Health Organization is employing lots of hard working folk, I know, but until they quit favouring the big business of the pharmaceutical companies and start telling a more balanced story, their efforts will continue to be ineffective.

As Forest Gump said, “That’s about all I’ve got to say about that!”

Cheers.
JohnS


----------



## MapMan

alpha6 said:


> Because the pharmaceutical business is a multi-billion dollar business that pumps mega bucks into promotions, payments, kickbacks and "seminars" to places like Hawaii for doctors to push their products. They are not going to give that up just because something actually works. :no:


Au contraire, mon amie. Pharmaceutical companies are now working on products designed around honey's antibacterial properties. So, they are going to make a buck any way they can - even with natural ingredients. 

Study based on Revamil (Bfactory).

MM


----------



## samak

MapMan said:


> Au contraire, mon amie. Pharmaceutical companies are now working on products designed around honey's antibacterial properties. So, they are going to make a buck any way they can - even with natural ingredients.
> 
> Study based on Revamil (Bfactory).
> 
> MM


On their website they say:
"We assessed the in vitro bactericidal activity of Revamil (Bfactory), a medical‐grade honey produced under controlled conditions, and assessed its efficacy for reduction of forearm skin colonization in healthy volunteers in a within‐subject–controlled trial."

How was their medical-grade honey produced under controlled conditions?


----------



## John Smith

*Feed them HFCS*

It would be my guess that they feed them High Fructose Corn Syrup.

Life-Mel declare that they are feeding their bees a VERY SPECIAL diet, including ginseng and other selected herbs.

If I know factory farming, it is likely that they also expect their bees to work 12 months out of the year, so that means they also need to feed them protein, probably soy flour or some such cheap alternative to pollen.

If they can keep bees alive on that regimen, then it also follows that they will need to feed them lots of anti-biotics. So depending on which (3rd world?) country is producing the product, it might be a good idea to check their magical substitute honey for residues.

If anyone has read that last chapter in the book, "The Honey Spinner" you'll know what I think is the likely outcome of bee factories.

For sure the big money will flow to the big pockets, and the public will suffer the consequences, just like they always have, and just like they prefer it! Mostly, the human race doesn't have the courage to think for themselves, so will believe anything that sounds good. 

Come on in, Mr. Spin Doctor!

Cheers,
JohnS


----------



## No_Bivy

current sinus infection here......

Anyone ever try adding a little honey into there "nettie pot" to clean out sinus passages? I know its a "whacked" idea.....but....anyone?:doh:


----------



## MapMan

No_Bivy said:


> current sinus infection here......
> 
> Anyone ever try adding a little honey into there "nettie pot" to clean out sinus passages? I know its a "whacked" idea.....but....anyone?:doh:


CP indicated above in the OP that his son irrigated his sinuses using honey/water with remarkable results.

I haven't had a nasty sinus infection for a long time (knock on wood), but I know of what you speak. It'll drag you down... Hope you get well soon.

MM


----------



## hemichuck

I've got a nasty sinus infection right now and I'm starting to get a sore throat from the post nasal drip so I just mixed up some honey and water and stuck it in a misting pump bottle.Getting ready to stick it in my nose.Everybody pray for me that this works.I'll let you know on Thursday if it helps.Leaving town for Alabama tommorrow to visit another beek so I'll post when I get back.


----------



## hemichuck

Well the juries still out right now but I shot my sinuses full of honey water and went to bed on Tuesday.Got up Wed. felling pretty good,no sore throat,so we jumped in the van and drove about 800 miles and got back around 10:00 last night.I'm still spraying and I have just a twinge of pain back in my throat.I'll give it a couple of days and report back.
Just an interesting side note,It makes your post nasal drip taste like honey so instead of tasting like you have a turd in your throat,it tastes like you have a sweet honey turd in your throat.Keep praying for me(for many obvious reasons)


----------



## beepriddy

Brent Bean said:


> The Egyptians knew it, the Romans knew it, the Chinese know it. I personally have a few stories of people that bought my honey and had miraculous results for similar issues. Cow pollinater, eat the honey about an hour before you go to bed and have the benefit of sleeping better as well. I can personally vouch for this.


I can too, have a very stressful job and had been having trouble sleeping for several months. Started taking a teaspoon of local honey every morning and evenging for allergies and the unexpected benefit was that I started sleeping through the night again!


----------



## Bsweet

Doctors don't make a dime from well people, they want to run test and try this drug or that one. there are alot of cures that have been forgotten or covered up.Friday was at work and during break two of us were talking about how well ground cinnamon worked as an ant repealant,we are older(i prefer experanced)than 8 or 10 co-workers that had never heard of it.My sister inlaw was getting alergy shots every month or so untill we moved close by with our ladies and we started gieing her our local honey, she eats a spoon full morning and night plus cut comb when we have it and she has not had to have a shot so far this year.:thumbsup:


----------



## bees in ballard

Hi all,
I learned a new thing a few days ago that I never ran across in any of the bee books that I have read.
In "The complete mead maker" book by Ken Schramm, he has a lot of chemical info about honey.

"... honey was known to inhibit bacterial growth. In 1937, Dolde and others measured and documented the effect, and called it "inhibine." Twenty- five years later, Dr. Jonathen White and others isolated the exact cause of the antibacterial effect: The glucose oxidase in the honey produces hydrogen peroxide as it acts on glucose to produce gluconolactone and eventually gluconic acid.
The hydrogen peroxide produced is not present in significant enough quantities to affect flavor, but is enough to retard bacterial growth in the honey."

I thought that info was very cool, and I would bet there are other things present that have not been documented as well.
JA.


----------

